# I, Robot



## Tikume (26. Juli 2009)

Aktuell bastele ich an dem Roboter-Model. Das Ganze ist noch nicht fertig, aber ich hab es mal gerendert.
Um das Ganze etwas aufzulockern habe ich meinen Uralt-Buggy (nur ganz leicht aufgepeppt) noch dazu gestellt.

Gewisse Fehler sind beabsichtigt *hust*.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poTTo (27. Juli 2009)

?? wo ist das Bild ??


----------



## Tikume (27. Juli 2009)

Server down atm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



=> geht wieder


----------



## Tikume (27. Juli 2009)

Kleine Abwandlung als Wallpaper.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (29. Juli 2009)

schick schick! womit bastelst du das? cinema 4d...? würd ich mir auch sooo gerne mal aneignen... gibts da vernünftige freeware?


----------



## Tikume (30. Juli 2009)

Von Cinema4D selbst gibt es keine Freeware. Hier wirst Du auf programme wie Blender dann zurückgreifen müssen.


----------



## sympathisant (30. Juli 2009)

darf man kritisieren?


----------



## Tikume (31. Juli 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> darf man kritisieren?


Auch wenn es in anderen Threads wohl eher nicht gerne gesehen ist. Bei mir darfst Du.

Ich bin mir allerdings durchaus der Fehler und Unzulänglichkeiten bewusst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azareus One (2. August 2009)

Warum sind diese Bleche ueber den Reifen so verdammt duenn? Wuerde bessedr ausseheen, wenn du sie dicker machst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (2. August 2009)

Azareus schrieb:


> Warum sind diese Bleche ueber den Reifen so verdammt duenn? Wuerde bessedr ausseheen, wenn du sie dicker machst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weil das Modell 15 Jahre alt ist und ich damals froh war die Konzeptzeichnung überhaupt passend umsetzen zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azareus One (2. August 2009)

verdammt. Naja, gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (8. Juli 2010)

Mal im Comic Style gerendert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (8. Juli 2010)

Nice, gute Arbeit. Gefällt mir auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Juli 2010)

Im ersten Bild sieht es so aus, als sei der Roboter an seinen Beinen mit dem Auto verschmolzen.


----------



## Tikume (14. Juli 2010)

Jau, das ist ein Fehler da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (3. Juni 2011)

Hab mal ein wenig rumgespielt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (3. Juni 2011)

Hehehe, süß. Aber wozu brauchen Roboterfrauen Brüste?


----------



## skyline930 (3. Juni 2011)

Moepse :3

Nein, Spaß, das Bild ist klasse


----------



## Dracun (3. Juni 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Hehehe, süß. Aber wozu brauchen Roboterfrauen Brüste?


Damit der Robotermann wat zum fummeln hat ... mensch wozu braucht man(n) denn sonst Brüste???


----------



## Tikume (3. Juni 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Hehehe, süß. Aber wozu brauchen Roboterfrauen Brüste?



Gibt es etwas dass man NICHT durch Brüste verbessern könnte?


----------



## spectrumizer (3. Juni 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Gibt es etwas dass man NICHT durch Brüste verbessern könnte?


----------



## eaglestar (7. Juni 2011)

Die Android-Familie auf dem Weg zum Market! 



Gruß


----------

